# [gelöst]Probleme mit Webcam

## malisha

So, da bin ich wieder ^^ 

Hab leider ein neues Problem. Wollte man Webcam (Acer Crystal Eye) zum Laufen bringen. Hab das richtige Modul dafür (uvcvideo) in den Kernel eingebaut, aber es gibt da Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe uvcvideo
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r8/usb/media/uvcvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> 

 

und danach:

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg
> 
> uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_compat_ioctl32
> 
> uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl
> ...

 

Den Treiber hab ich von http://gentoo-portage.com/media-video/linux-uvc

(den ersten) und die Anleitung aus dem Gentoo-Wiki.

In der Forensuche habe ich das (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-613382-highlight-uvcvideo+unknown+symbol.html) gefunden, aber ich habe v4l2 schon im Kernel als Modul eingebaut.

Hab auch schon versucht, den Kernel neu zu kompilieren und den Treiber danach nochmal zu laden, aber die "unknown symbol"-Meldungen scheinen mir sogar noch mehr geworden zu sein.Last edited by malisha on Sat Oct 11, 2008 7:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Melekh

Hallo,

hast du auch den treiber neu emergt? Du musst nach jedem kernel update den Treiber neu emergen.

Bei mir funktioniert der Treiber ohne Probleme hab auch eine Acer Crystal Eye

Gruss

Melekh

----------

## malisha

Das ist es ja gerade... hab die Treiber neu emergt, nachdem ich den Kernel nochmal konfiguriert habe   :Confused: 

Kommt aber immernoch dieselbe Ausgabe. 

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine andere Idee?

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> Den Treiber hab ich von http://gentoo-portage.com/media-video/linux-uvc 

 

Das brauchste doch ganich mehr. UVC ist doch mittlerweile normaler Bestandteil des Vanilla-Kernels.

----------

## malisha

Echt? Weil eigentlich stand in der Anleitung, man müsse sich den Treiber holen. 

Habs jetzt aber wieder unmergt, das Problem bleibt aber trotzdem dasselbe  :Sad: 

----------

## himpierre

Was haste denn fürn Kernel installiert? Taucht UVC und Device Drivers-->Multimedia devices-->Video capture adapters-->V4L USB devices auf?

----------

## Rene-dev

Du brauchst Video for linux, V4L support im kernel.

irgentwo unter device drivers zu finden.

Rene

----------

## malisha

@Rene-dev

Also ich hab Video for Linux in den Kernel fest eingebaut. Habs auch schon als Modul probiert, aber immer das gleiche Ergebnis.

@himpierre

Mein Kernel ist 2.6.25-r8. 

Wo kann ich denn UVC finden? V4L USB devices hatte ich schon vorher fest in den Kernel eingebaut und taucht auch auf.

----------

## Max Steel

evtl. brauchst du den v4l2 Driver.

----------

## malisha

Meinst du? Ich hab gelesen, dass der im 2.6.x-Kernel schon eingebaut ist und ich nur die Module einbauen muss. Aber ich kanns ja mal probieren.

----------

## malisha

Auch der v4l2-Driver hat in dieser Hinsicht nichts bewirkt, er war ja auch schon im uvcvideo-Treiber implementiert. Woran könnte es denn sonst noch liegen?

edit: 

Die uvcvideo-Meldungen sind nun endlich weg, da ich alles außer Video for Linux aus den Multimedia devices rausgebaut habe, allerdings hat sich wohl ein neues Problem ergeben:

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe uvcvideo
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r8/usb/media/uvcvideo.ko): Invalid module format
> 
> dmesg
> ...

 

Ich glaube, dass ich nun meine Datei, die uvcvideo.ko, endgültig zerstört habe.   :Sad: 

----------

## himpierre

Darf ich mal fragen, wie Du den Kernel baust?

make menuconfig

make

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

cp System.map /boot

grub.conf anpassen usw. und rebooten. So mach ich das.

t.

----------

## Rene-dev

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
> 
> cp System.map /boot
> 
> 

 

make install für alle die faul sind wie ich.

Das klingt jetzt total blöd, aber du solltest nochmals überprüfen ob der neue kernel auch wirklich gebootet wird.

Boot partition gemountet?

Grub lädt auch wirklich den neuen kernel?

Hast du evt mehrere grub einträge?

mach mal ein

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i v4l

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i video
```

Rene

----------

## malisha

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe  :Smile: 

@himpierre: 

Ich baue meinen Kernel immer in folgender Weise:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> make mrproper
> ...

 

Danach kopiere ich noch meinen neu gebauten Kernel in die Datei des alten Kernels, dann muss ich die grub.conf nicht anpassen.

Danach reboote ich dann auch.

@Rene-dev

Boot-Partition ist auf jeden Fall gemountet, aber da ich ja jetzt dauernd den 2.6.25-Kernel dauernd neu konfiguriere, kann ich nicht genau sagen, ob er wirklich den neuen Kernel mountet, aber ich bekomme ja verschiedene Ausgaben bei dmesg, deshalb denke ich schon.

Mehrere Grub-Einträge habe ich nicht.

Hier noch die Ausgaben:

 *Quote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i v4l
> 
> CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m
> 
> # CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1 is not set
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i video
> 
> # CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set
> 
> CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m
> ...

 

Also ich habe alles außer V4L2 aus dem Kernel entfernt, weil diese Module (z.B. V4l1) die uvcvideo-Fehlermeldungen verursacht haben. (Denke ich zumindest, weil sie nach dem Booten des neuen Kernels nicht mehr als Ausgabe von dmesg zu finden waren.)

----------

## malisha

Ich habe es nun endlich geschafft. Woran es im Endeffekt lag, kann ich nicht genau sagen, hab den Kernel neu kompiliert, die Treiber von Hand gelöscht und nochmal emergt und seltsamerweise hat es jetzt geklappt.

Danke an alle, die geholfen haben  :Smile: 

----------

